# Union strata binding - optimal size?



## Jaybee113 (Oct 11, 2020)

Hey All, bought a new setup today - large warpig, thirtytwo size 11 double lashed boa and some medium union strata bindings (last years model). The gentlemen at my local shop seemed pretty knowledgeable and recommended the medium binding over the large. Just wanted a second opinion on the sizing in case I should be going back to change them before I leave town! It’s hanging over about 1.5inches on the toe and slightly over 1inch behind heel. Pics are of the back foot. 

Thanks in advance all I really appreciate it.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Size 11 boots sucks (I wear size 11), they're always right in the middle of medium and large bindings with most brands, so usually you can go either way depending on preference

I ride burton bindings, my cartels are a medium, and my clutches are a large with medium straps

The baseplate on the strata is pretty big to begin with, you wont be the first person going with mediums with a size 11, the straps look to fit pretty good.

If anything maybe adjust the heel cup out a little bit to equal out the overhang.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Maybe set the heel back 1 notch. I experience the kpposite problems as a size 8


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Maybe I have bad eyesight, but that kinda looks alright as is. 

I'm with the above two gents -- if the width of the footbed is fine, no need to go up a size, simply move the heelcup out a tad.


----------



## Shredoggy (Jan 13, 2021)

I’d also think they look good, centered. You could always ride it like that half day, Adjust the heelcup back a half notch for the other half and see what feels better.. 

WHats the width of that board?? I just ordered those bindings for a 155 Essential Services with a 248 waist...I just made my first post on here out of concern about the size of the Medium Stratas


----------



## Willhunger (Apr 3, 2021)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Maybe set the heel back 1 notch. I experience the kpposite problems as a size 8


I wear a size 8 vans boot will a size small union strata be too small?


----------



## Shredoggy (Jan 13, 2021)

Willhunger said:


> I wear a size 8 vans boot will a size small union strata be too small?


I would definitely go with a medium. Unions sizing guides says 7-10 are M..


----------

